# MYRTLE BCH/NMB- Aug 4-11 2BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Aug 3, 2013)

Need n. Myrtle beach preferred...
2br.. Aug 4-11 nr peppertree if possible

call/text - 904-403-7019


----------



## qtrtilldawn (Aug 3, 2013)

*[Deleted - please read the forum rules before posting]*

[Outside 45 day limit - please see the date in big red letters at the top of the page - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

